# Anyone Still using the MAC 182 Kabuki?



## Eemaan (Mar 1, 2006)

What an abaoslutely stunning brush, Beautiful, well packaged and super super soft. But it seems to have been relegated to the back of my brush collection as i dont seem to use it as much or hardly since the catherine hype.  

anyone else been neglecting it of late? How useful are you finding it and for what compared to the 187?


----------



## Demosthenes (Mar 1, 2006)

I use it all the time!    I have three 187's and I use them a lot for MSF, blushes, and misc blending.  The Kabuki is amazing, and really my favorite brush for powder foundations like Studio Fix.


----------



## aznsmurfy (Mar 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Demosthenes* 
_I use it all the time!    I have three 187's and I use them a lot for MSF, blushes, and misc blending.  The Kabuki is amazing, and really my favorite brush for powder foundations like Studio Fix._

 
Omygosh I totally quote Demosthenes! I use it ALL the time too! LOL I have 1 187 and I was thinking of getting #2 but after I started using the Kabuki,. .man, I should just sell the 187! ^_^ No exaggeration. My fav. brush for foundations, buffing in blushes after applying with a different brush to make it all seamless. The brush IMO makes my face look airbrushed. It really smoothes out any uneveness in my blush or foundation application. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Big rave from me hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*adding* I like it better than the 187 for buffing because it blends everything like a dream. Probably because it's denser, but I still like the 187 for um. . .you know.  .stuff. ..Come to think of it I haven't picked up the 187 much since getting the kabuki. . .:T The 187 is nice for MSFs but I'm not so skilled that I can apply the same amount on each cheek with that brush, with the kabuki I just put some on the dome and buff it in and it looks completely natural. I tend to overdo it with the 187 but that really is just me. ^_^

I'll probably update again later because I heart big blocks of text. *grin*


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_What an abaoslutely stunning brush, Beautiful, well packaged and super super soft. But it seems to have been relegated to the back of my brush collection as i dont seem to use it as much or hardly since the catherine hype.  

anyone else been neglecting it of late? How useful are you finding it and for what compared to the 187?_

 

omg im so glad u posted this.i only used it like one time and never used it again!I'm gonna start using it much more now!Its so damn soft i think the SOFTEST dont you agree!THANKS, Allan


----------



## moonrevel (Mar 1, 2006)

I use mine every day!  Most days I use it to buff in my pressed powder, and on lazy days I use it to put on Studio Fix.


----------



## Dena (Mar 1, 2006)

I use it all the time too, at first I bought it because of the hype, but thought I wouldn't use it because I had other kabukis already ..so basically i didn't force myself to use it at all. But after trying it, the mac one is the softest one, and it was amazing. Very addictive. For buffing, blending, foundation, blush...everything except MSFs, i use the 187 on those because I'm very pale and  have to use a light hand. Otherwise I'd use the kabuki too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!


----------



## AlliSwan (Mar 1, 2006)

Every. Day. I use it for my mineral foundation and it's WORLDS better than the 150 or another brand's kabuki. I still use my 187 for MSFs and evening out blush.


----------



## i_bleed_life (Mar 1, 2006)

After reading all the comments, I have to buy one now!!!!


----------



## toofaced (Mar 1, 2006)

*I use mine everyday for powder foundation, I love it!*


----------



## 72Cosmo (Mar 1, 2006)

I love this brush and use it every day.  I didn't own a kabuki and am so glad I waited for this brush. I just wish it came with a case.


----------



## anuy (Mar 1, 2006)

i have the 180 for buffing etc... is the 182 better?


----------



## aznsmurfy (Mar 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anuy* 
_i have the 180 for buffing etc... is the 182 better?_

 
Totally!! Ayieeeyah! I saw a rave for the 180 and I was like, hmm interesting! So I went to the store to play with it and it scratched up my hand. hehe Ok, that's kind of an exaggeration, but honestly, it's not as dense and *shudders* really scratchy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I tried it on my sisters arm (she's big on kabukis, luvs them) and she was like, "why? why? why do you hurt me?" hehe


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 1, 2006)

*I've been debating getting this brush lately. anyone use it with mineral makeup (bare minerals to be exact)??

Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MACgirl (Mar 1, 2006)

I still use my 180 on a daily basis after foundation and powder, and for just concealer days i apply concealer to my trouble areas and the 180 buffs it really well. As for the 182, i basically only use it to blend my cheek color, once in a while for my studio fix. I love both brushes though, they have good uses.


----------



## calbear (Mar 1, 2006)

I use mine every day - love it for buffing the Studio Fix and for applying Hyper Real.


----------



## aznsmurfy (Mar 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *calbear* 
_I use mine every day - love it for buffing the Studio Fix and for applying Hyper Real._

 
You use it for liquid foudation too?? I'm so tempted to try that! hehe


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Mar 1, 2006)

i used mine like maybe twice? i really want to start using it more but for me it doesnt pick up that much product i dont know.


----------



## lara (Mar 1, 2006)

If you do bridal make-up, buy this product! I've been using it non-stop, it really polishes up product to a wonderful glow.


----------



## calbear (Mar 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aznsmurfy* 
_You use it for liquid foudation too?? I'm so tempted to try that! hehe_

 
Yeah,give it a try.  I've heard of artists only using this for all their face products (foundation, blushes, msfs, highlighters,contour etc)


----------



## afterglow (Mar 2, 2006)

I use mine every day with Studio Fix!  Love it, it's so darn soft!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Mar 2, 2006)

I use it everyday with my Studio Fix. I absolutely LOVE it. I was thinking of maybe getting the #150 brush for Studio Fix but I'm so glad that I bought this one instead. I haven't used it for blushes yet but I'm sure it'll be great for that too.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_*I've been debating getting this brush lately. anyone use it with mineral makeup (bare minerals to be exact)??

Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*_

 




Anyone? please?


----------



## aznsmurfy (Mar 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_




Anyone? please?_

 
hehe I was going to reply earlier but I haven't tried BE before. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have however used it with Urban Decay's Mineral MU. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just unscrew the little buffer pad and dip my 182 in and tap off a little and buff it on. If I buff it straight onto my skin I find it looks too matte and kinda weird. So I either put Strobe Cream, Stuido Moisture Cream, or a nice spray of Fix+ first then buff it in. I've also found that using the MU off the lid is good for more coverage. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yay more text! haha I use the 182 most often for MACs Invisible Set powder which (amazingly) sets my Hyperreal-esque MU perfectly! It still looks semi-dewy and fresh but not glaringly so. ^_^


----------



## chako012 (Mar 10, 2006)

Has anyone tried a-squirrel brushes? I heard they are heaps good


----------



## anuy (Mar 10, 2006)

can i use the 182 for liquid foundations?


----------



## aziajs (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_*I've been debating getting this brush lately. anyone use it with mineral makeup (bare minerals to be exact)??

Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
I use this for applying my BE makeup.  I like it.  I was using my BB kabuki before that and I think that both brushes work about equally.


----------



## macchicaboom (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anuy* 
_can i use the 182 for liquid foundations?_

 
OMG, I would NEVER use the 182 with any liquid or cream product!  However, I LOVE LOVE LOVE the 109 for liquid foundations, cream blushes, etc.  The 109 is like a much smaller kabuki IMHO.  I've had mine for a month and use it daily to apply liquid foundation.  I'm going to buy another for cream blushes soon.


----------



## user4 (Mar 10, 2006)

can u use it for the be foundation? will it work well? or can i just stick with the be kabuki? i heard the MAC one was a little softer, is that true?


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sxychika1014* 
_can u use it for the be foundation? will it work well? or can i just stick with the be kabuki? i heard the MAC one was a little softer, is that true?_

 
I've been asking this same question and I finally did a Live Chat with Amy from Mac. She said the 182 works great with mineral foundation! now I want it and it's sold out everywhere!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I guess I'll just have to get it online...


----------



## TechnoKitty (Mar 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennifer Mcfly* 
_*I've been debating getting this brush lately. anyone use it with mineral makeup (bare minerals to be exact)??

Thanks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*_

 
I use bare minerals foundation and use the mac kabuki with it and I absolutely love it. I was using the brush that came out in the set of bare minerals makeup and it was horrible. It would leave red itchy splotches on my face since it was so rough and you had to buff it, and it didnt distribute produt evenly. The mac brush is so so soft, and it evens out the product a lot more to make it more natural looking. For me it was totally worth the money because i use bare minerals almost every day.


----------



## user79 (Apr 13, 2006)

So, the 180 is now the permanent collection of the 182? They must be the same, just a different handle...is that correct?


----------



## arbonnechick (Apr 13, 2006)

You better believe I'm using the 182, I just got mine in the mail today and am petting it as we speak.


----------



## depecher (Apr 13, 2006)

I have been using mine ever since I got mine in January. I love it. I wish MAC would make a smaller version of it for around the eye usage.


----------



## Eemaan (Apr 14, 2006)

stil not used mine since the first play...it looks pretty though, not giving it up!


----------



## Glitziegal (Apr 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_So, the 180 is now the permanent collection of the 182? They must be the same, just a different handle...is that correct?_

 
Unless they have changed this in the last month or so these are totally different.  The only similarity is that they are short and stumpy.
The 180 has white bristles, the 182 is supersoft and has brown bristles.

I use my 182 everyday.  My 187's have been relegated to the back of the drawer.


----------



## wiffa (Apr 14, 2006)

I use this one to apply my studio fix. I love it! Id say I use it 2-3x a week. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_What an abaoslutely stunning brush, Beautiful, well packaged and super super soft. But it seems to have been relegated to the back of my brush collection as i dont seem to use it as much or hardly since the catherine hype.  

anyone else been neglecting it of late? How useful are you finding it and for what compared to the 187?_


----------



## Eemaan (Apr 14, 2006)

Glitz, what are you using the 182 for? everything you used the 187 for? 

Iuse the 187 for foundation and really couldnt envisage doing this with the 182


----------



## user79 (Apr 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Glitziegal* 
_Unless they have changed this in the last month or so these are totally different.  The only similarity is that they are short and stumpy.
The 180 has white bristles, the 182 is supersoft and has brown bristles.

I use my 182 everyday.  My 187's have been relegated to the back of the drawer.



_

 

Thanks for the pic! Hmmm judging from that picture I think I would prefer the 180 to be honest. Well, I'm having the 182 transferred from another MAC location so I can compare before I buy.

Which one of those 2 do you think gives a better "airbrushed" finish? Which one is better for buffing?


----------



## Glitziegal (Apr 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_Glitz, what are you using the 182 for? everything you used the 187 for? 

Iuse the 187 for foundation and really couldnt envisage doing this with the 182_

 
Sorry I was rather vague there wasn't I, lol.
I use my 182 for applying and buffing MSF's, and blushes with sheen. Which I always used to use the 187 for.  I find it really buffs it up properly.  You know giving that healthy glow.


----------



## Shawna (Apr 18, 2006)

I just got my 182 thanks to my sister who found it for me at her MAC counter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   It is seriously the best for buffing in mineral foundation.  My skin looks flawless and not clumpy or streaky at all.  Plus the brush is really dense so it picks up product, but it is very soft so it doesn't scratch skin.


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Apr 18, 2006)

The 182 brush is the Catherine Deneuve brush on the website right? and is it only limited addition.

~VD


----------



## pugmommy7 (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.VivaDiva.* 
_The 182 brush is the Catherine Deneuve brush on the website right? and is it only limited addition.

~VD_

 
i was wondering the very same thing
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I have the BE kabuki,Is this one that much better and worth it?


----------



## Shawna (Apr 19, 2006)

It is the Catherine Deneuve kabuki brush and yes, it is unfortunately limited edition.  I have a Cover FX kabuki, but the 182 is far superior and worth every penny as far as I am concerned.  I don't have the BE brush, but I know other people here have complained that it is really scratchy in comparison.  I highly recommend getting the 182 if you can.  I have been using it on my little BE sample and it works amazing.  It gives a nice even coverage, and blends like dream.  And it feels like a kitten is being rubbed on my face......I mean that in good way


----------



## annrose (Apr 19, 2006)

I use it all the time with mineral foundation...it's awesome!


----------



## .VivaDiva. (Apr 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_It is the Catherine Deneuve kabuki brush and yes, it is unfortunately limited edition.  I have a Cover FX kabuki, but the 182 is far superior and worth every penny as far as I am concerned.  I don't have the BE brush, but I know other people here have complained that it is really scratchy in comparison.  I highly recommend getting the 182 if you can.  I have been using it on my little BE sample and it works amazing.  It gives a nice even coverage, and blends like dream.  And it feels like a kitten is being rubbed on my face......I mean that in good way 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanx sweetie i wil have to purchase that 

~VD


----------



## user79 (Jun 6, 2006)

I FINALLY got this brush (the 182) and I absolutely adore it. It is my favourite brush now. It feels so dense and soft, when I use it with my mineral foundation it works soooo well. The brush I was using before wasted a lot of product because the powder would just get absorbed by the synthetic bristles, but this 182 buffer brush, the foundation just sits on top and goes directly into my skin like it should. It is amazing, this was an awesome purchase and I don't regret spending the $60 CAD at all.


----------



## Kristen (Jun 6, 2006)

Is it being re-released? I am craving it so badly now and now I can justify spending the money.


----------



## user79 (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kristen* 
_Is it being re-released? I am craving it so badly now and now I can justify spending the money._

 
Not as far as I know.


----------



## bebs (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kristen* 
_Is it being re-released? I am craving it so badly now and now I can justify spending the money._

 
its still on goodbyes's on the mac site I believe or at least it was a few days ago.


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Jun 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kristen* 
_Is it being re-released? I am craving it so badly now and now I can justify spending the money._

 
I don't know if it's being re-released but I saw it at two different MAC counters about 2-3 weeks ago.

About the brush, I've been using it with my BE foundation. LOVE it! It's sooooooo soft! Worth every penny. My BE kabuki brush felt like a scouring pad compared to the 182.


----------



## joraye (Jul 27, 2006)

I thought I was the only one who thought the BE kabuki was horribly painful to use.  It's ROUGH!

I am excited about heading to the counter and getting the 182 if its softer than my BE one!


----------

